# next stop - string quartets



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Quatuor Ebène : Robert Schumann String quartet Nr. 3 a-major Op. 41/3*

*Andante expressivo - Allegro molto moderato
Assai agitato
Adagio molto
Finale : Allegro molto vivace

Quatuor Ebène :
Pierre Colombet, violin I
Gabriel Le Magadure, violin II
Mathieu Herzog, viola
Raphaël Merlin, cello

Festival wissembourg - August 27th 2013*

youtube comments

_Very beautifully played; especially the 3rd Movement, Adagio molto. A performance to be rewatched again and again. Thank you.﻿

WOW!
Special thanks to the camera (wo)man who did not fool around. This is the way chamber music should always be filmed, put the camera at a good spot and keep it there!﻿_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Prokofiev - String Quartet No.2 - ZAGREB QUARTET*

*Croatian music institute, Zagreb, 13/11/2012
00:06 - Allegro sostenuto
06:24 - Adagio
14:02 - Allegro*

youtube comments

_I wonder why this is so little known in Prokofiev's output. Such a prolific genius﻿

Wonderful, wonderful muscular playing. Just the way it should be._


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Orion String Quartet: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59, No. 3*

*Live from the Santa Fe Chamber Music Festival, August 7, 2008*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mivos Quartet: Alex Mincek - String Quartet No. 3*

Alex Mincek - String Quartet No. 3
The DiMenna Center for Classical Music, NYC 
February 8th, 2013

Very modern in style, but I find it interresting.
Fine sound and performance. The players are very well coordinated.


----------

